# Small Towns Vs. Big Towns



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Ok Guys: would you rather work in a small town or a big town. Here is what i've seen: In the larger towns/cities you get more action but the department seems to have older cars, trashed uniforms etc.... or... Do you think it is better to work in a smaller town where you dont get much action but your equipment is top of the line?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Speaking for myself, I would much rather work in the big city. I became an officer to get into the action and the bigger the city/town, the more action.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

big municipality - far more interesting, far less politically correct.. by the way.. what population should we use to define a large municipality in Massachsetts ? I would say anything over 50,000 people - most of the municipalities in this state have far less people..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How is springfield P.D.? My brother-in-law has a college professor who was a Springfield cop and hated it. JW


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

DodgeRam said:


> Ok Guys: would you rather work in a small town or a big town. Here is what i've seen: In the larger towns/cities you get more action but the department seems to have older cars, trashed uniforms etc.... or... Do you think it is better to work in a smaller town where you dont get much action but your equipment is top of the line?


I do not think that it is a "given" that the larger agencies have older cars and worse equipment ......... this probably varies quite a bit, some may and some may not. What larger agencies WILL give you is the opportunity for more and varied assignments, specialized units, etc; perhaps geographical and demographical diversity within your (large) agency; and probably, "more action". Many people might find these things attractive, especially when you consider the desire for change of assignments within a 20 or 30 year career. I made my choice for the "big agency" almost 30 years ago, and have been happy with that choice, and the variety of assignments I have been able to work (within the same Dept) over almost 3 decades. But I also know guys (that I went through the academy with) that are with small PD's, low-crime-rate, upper middle class community type places, still working uniformed patrol and quite content with it. Kinda depends on the individual; different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Good input guys, I currently work in a large city and have been thinking it may be better heading over to a smaller community. But the grass is always greener...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree. you can't really say bigger departments hove older crappy equipment. Take Framingham PD, a large PD and Town (70,000+) and they have some of the best equipment around. And lots of it.


----------

